# Mis-Fortune Cookies



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I saw this idea and thought it sounded like a cute addition to the food table. You can either order customized fortune cookies (I think they run about $35-40 for 100 cookies - too rich for my blood ), or you can make your own.

I found some great recipes for fortune cookies on allrecipes.com.

Suggested mis-fortunes (or, you can find misfortune cookie generators on the net):

You have turned into your mother. 
They're not laughing with you. 
The voices are real. 
Your neighbors did notice that ring around the bathtub. 
Maybe that haircut wasn't such a good idea. 
Next time-get a second opinion before you accessorize. 
On the road of life, you are but a dip. 
That's not a good color for you. 
Your number will soon come up at the IRS. 
Wrinkles and incontinence are just around the corner! 
You will meet a short, stinky, unattractive stranger. 
Everyone saw you double-dip. 
You've got something in your teeth. 
That really wasn't chicken.
Help - I'm imprisoned in a fortune cookie factory!
Beware the dark, mechanical winged creature.
Now is not the time to try something new.
Just because the fabric stretches, doesn't mean it should.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh cool. I might make these...or buy them and put my own strips in


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

"Help - I'm imprisoned in a fortune cookie factory!" omg! lol!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a great idea!


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.goblinville.com/pages/recipes/misfortune-cookies.htm

http://www.writewords.org.uk/archive/8825.asp

http://www.csicop.org/superstition/cookies/


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

om! thats a great idea ! I think I might try it too! hehe


----------



## Static Cling (Sep 25, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!! I am definatly going to have to find time to do some of these.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

This will be perfect for my 12-year-old's party - definitely fits the skewed humor of her and her friends. 

For more inspiration, check out the horoscopes on The Onion.


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

llondra said:


> Just because the fabric stretches, doesn't mean it should.



I thought this was great! ouch!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Skelly215 said:


> This will be perfect for my 12-year-old's party - definitely fits the skewed humor of her and her friends.
> 
> For more inspiration, check out the horoscopes on The Onion.



I love The Onion horoscopes! When my husband and I were talking about making these, we were actually trying to remember one from a few weeks back. It was something like 'You are your own worst critic, but you realize you stink at that, too.'

Will definitely look to get more ideas for mis-fortunes


----------



## 365halloween (Sep 28, 2006)

Misfortunes are a great idea, but am I the only one who isn't impressed with the personal digs? 
_Maybe that haircut wasn't such a good idea. 
Next time-get a second opinion before you accessorize. 
On the road of life, you are but a dip._

The creepy circumstantial ones seem like they would get a better reaction than the personal ones. I'm reminded of a line from Scary Movie 3...
_Smoke all you want, you're gunna get hit by a bus._

That would still make me laugh... but uncomfortably

Or maybe just go ahead and add "in bed" to the end of them all? 
http://danwho.net/mp/index.php?id=ucb_inbed


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

Those are just too funny! I know I could come up with a few more that are not digs, but I don't like the taste of fortune cookies and would like to come up with a more "halloweenish" way to use them, either in a food item or ??? 

Lil


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Let me know if I'm wrong on this because I'm not a big cookie eater but I do like this idea. Instead of ordering exspensive cookies isn't there a type of cookie that is already rolled into a tube, it almost looks like a cigar and it's usually brown. I think I've even seen some of these dipped in chocolate. You could just print out your own misfortune and roll them up inside of these cookies and maybe drip some red icing on them for the bloody look of misfortune. Of course the wouldn't look like the chinese restaurant type but I don't want to spend $50 on cookies. Does this sound right to anyone?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Let me know if I'm wrong on this because I'm not a big cookie eater but I do like this idea. Instead of ordering exspensive cookies isn't there a type of cookie that is already rolled into a tube, it almost looks like a cigar and it's usually brown. I think I've even seen some of these dipped in chocolate. You could just print out your own misfortune and roll them up inside of these cookies and maybe drip some red icing on them for the bloody look of misfortune. Of course the wouldn't look like the chinese restaurant type but I don't want to spend $50 on cookies. Does this sound right to anyone?




I think it's Pepperidge Farm's Pirouette® Rolled Wafers that you're thinking of.

But, you can also make your own fortune cookies... they don't look hard, just a bit tedious.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/fortune-cookies-i/detail.aspx


----------

